# For Lupercal!



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm starting a pre-heresy Luna wolves force (don't confuse it with Sons of Horus) and I would like to know, what colours are they, I mean I know they are white, with studs on right shoulder plate, and wolf on the left, with black shoulder trimmings, but is that it? Is there anything else they have?


Cheers,
Shas'o Thraka:biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

OK thanks, I will need these


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Its the Captains with the "Shoot me first helm" and if it helps they are in Mark 4 power armor it looks like.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok thanks for that


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

does anyone know what colour the terminators and first company were? Because I read somewhere they were black... Just wondering:biggrin:


----------

